# 2. Funatic Bike Marathon (Burgebrach), 11. Juli



## Da_Fabi (19. Juni 2010)

Hi, 

startet zufällig, abgesehen von meiner Wenigkeit, noch jemand beim 2. Funatic Bike Marathon in Burgebrach? 

http://www.funatic-marathon.de/news.php

Ich werde mir die Mitteldistanz (50km) fahren. Da ich beim Debüt 2009 nicht dabei war, lasse ich mich überraschen, wie der Marathon denn so ist  

Mfg 
Da_Fabi


----------



## Da_Fabi (21. Juni 2010)

Nachtrag: Habe gerade eine Mail vom Marathonteam bekommen; wer sich noch bis zum 30.06 anmeldet, erhält zusätzlich das Funatic Bike Marathon Shirt. In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass das Startgeld 24 Euro beträgt, ist das auf jeden Fall lobenswert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcnesium83 (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo miteinander,

ist da letztes Jahr zufällig jemand mitgefahren und kann näheres über die Veranstaltung berichten (Organisation, Strecke, Teilnehmerfeld etc.)? Wäre über Infos dankbar!


----------



## RotwildALU (10. Juli 2010)

Hi Kollegen,

ich werde am Sonntag definitiv mitfahren. Weiss bloss noch nicht ob 50 oder 70 km.
Kennen die Strecke leider auch nicht.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja!
Schöne Grüsse
Andreas


----------



## mcnesium83 (10. Juli 2010)

Bei den Temperaturen ist das ja fast vorsätzliche Körperverletzung;-)

Werde aber trotzdem die 70 km mitfahren, als kleine Vorbereitung für die Salzkammergut Trophy.


----------



## Da_Fabi (10. Juli 2010)

Ah, von deinem Wohnort aus ist es auch nicht so weit  

Also bei der gemeldeten Hitze würde ich eher die 50er empfehlen  

Schauen wir mal, wie es wird


----------



## KermitB4 (10. Juli 2010)

Ich bin letztes Jahr dort mitgefahren. 

Die Strecke war laut meinen Erinnerungen gut fahrbar. Nichts wirklich technisches dabei...

Bezüglich der Zeitnahme war es ziemlich chaotisch, weil da die Technik gesponnen hatte. Aber es war ja die erste Veranstaltung dort, deshalb konnte man da etwas Nachsicht zeigen.

Ich werde morgen am Start sein und mein bestes geben, den Podiumsplatz vom Vorjahr zu verteidigen.


----------



## winki1978 (12. Juli 2010)

Hi,

Es war brutal heiß !!!!!

Und alles hat geklappt !

Schöne Grüsse, bis nächstes Jahr !!


----------



## KermitB4 (12. Juli 2010)

Ja es war wirklich brutal heiss.

Ich fand es dieses mal wesentlich besser als im Vorjahr, was die Zeitnahme anbelangt hat. Auch die Sprühduschen an den beiden Verpflegungsstellen waren eine gute Idee.

Ein Lob noch von mir an den Quad-Fahrer, der unterwegs Flaschen verteilt hat. Überhaupt fand ich die Tatsache Flaschen zu reichen sehr gut. Nicht wie Plastikbecher im Vorjahr...

Nur ein paar kleine Kritikpunkte habe ich.

- Warum findet das Rennen nicht Vormittags statt?
- Warum gibts für die Siegerehrung kein Podest?
- An den beiden Verpflegungsstellen sollten die fleissigen Helfer die Flaschen reichen, dass man ohne Anzuhalten durchfahren kann.

MFG


----------



## Eisensau (12. Juli 2010)

Für mich war das Rennen eher bescheiden. Natürlich ist mir klar das so eine Veranstaltung ne Menge Arbeit macht und man beim zweiten Mal natürlich schon noch Schönheitsfehler auftreten. Das drumherum war für diese eher kleine Veranstaltung wohl auch ok.

Was aber überhaupt nicht ging war die Streckenbeschilderung an der Wiesenabfahrt!

Bin die 75er gefahren und deshalb auch im ersten Block gestartet. Bis km 17 lief alles gut. Bin dann die Wiese runter gebrettert um ordentlich Schwung für den Gegenanstieg mitzunehmen. Tja und am Ende der Abfahrt dann diese Senke!!

Von oben war die absolut nicht zu sehen, wie auch ber ner Wiese ohne Fahrspur, da kann man bei dem Gefälle nun mal keine Unebenheiten erkennen, schon gar nicht wenn man mit Speed runter rast und keiner vor einem ist!

Es kam was kommen mußte, böse abgestiegen, mir zum Glück kaum was passiert. Rennen vorbei da Bremsscheibe verzogen und achja Carbon - Rahmen zersägt. War zum Glück nur ein 6 Monate altes Rotwild R2 Hardtail.

Vielleicht habt Ihr mich ja schieben sehen. Hab dann an der Verpflegungsstelle gesagt die sollen da jemanden hinschicken der die Leute warnt. Das wurde dann meines Wissens auch veranlaßt.

Habe trotzdem noch jemanden unter der Dusche getroffen, den es an der selben Stelle auch ausgehebelt hat. Er hatte leider nicht so viel Glück. Seine Schulter hing auf halb acht. 

Schon verrückt da fährt man auf einer technisch wirklich anspruchslosen Strecke und hat dort seinen ersten Sturz im Wettkampf überhaupt. Und nur weil mann nicht daran gedacht hat dort ein Warnschild oder ähnliches hinzustellen.
Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen, die Stelle wäre einfach zu befahren gewesen, wenn man die eine der Gefahrenstelle angemessene Geschwindigkeit gehabt hätte, aber dafür muß man sie halt auch erkennen.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## KermitB4 (12. Juli 2010)

Ich bin die 50er Distanz gefahren und bei meiner ersten Runde war zwar ein blaues Schild an der besagten Stelle gestanden, aber leider war darauf nur mit kleinen Buchstaben "ACHTUNG" gestanden. Ich hatte es auch erst realisiert als ich schon vorbei war.

Bin sturzlos runtergekommen - zum Glück!

Dir wünsche ich eine gute Besserung! Schade um den Rahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winki1978 (13. Juli 2010)

Ich bin auch die 50km gefahren, ich kannte aber diese Stelle, weil ich bei der Streckenvorstellung dabei war, Schild war vorhanden, aber recht klein, in der zweiten Runde war aber ein Streckenposten dort.

Ich kenne die Organistation sehr gut, und werd es mal anbringen.


----------



## Da_Fabi (13. Juli 2010)

@ Eisensau: Mein Beileid, der arme Rahmen...  

Aber du bist nicht allein; ich wurde ebenfalls disqualifiziert - jedoch schon nach Kilometer 12 oder so  Hatte einen Platten und das Flickzeuch hat bei der Hitze versagt  Ersatzschlauch hatte ich leider keinen dabei und hab deshalb dann aufgegeben  Einen der Quad-Fahrer hat mich dann freundlicherweise zurück zum Start gefahren  

Ihr solltet euch mal die Ergebnislisten anschauen, da trifft einen ja fast der Schlag, wenn man sich die Anzahl der disqualifizierten Fahrer ansieht  

@ KermitB4: Ja, die Startzeit sollte in der Tat 2011 geändert werden  Das war mein erster Marathon, der um kurz vor 14 Uhr began...


----------



## Seidla (14. Juli 2010)

wie fandet ihr den dirt  contest beim 1 funatic bikemarathon????
wollte mal euere meinung hören..
waren ja sehr gute fahrer mit peter henke und robin specht vertreten.


----------



## bergschreck (14. Juli 2010)

Seidla schrieb:


> wie fandet ihr den dirt  contest beim 1 funatic bikemarathon????
> wollte mal euere meinung hören..
> waren ja sehr gute fahrer mit peter henke und robin specht vertreten.



fand den mix aus dirtshow und bikemarathon net so gut. ausserdem denken die dirter immer sie wären was cooleres, besseres. 

meiner meinung nach haben die versucht die veranstaltung auf ihre seite zu ziehen und der streckenbau vorweg soll wohl auch nicht so gelaufen sein wie´s vorweg geplant war.

hab ich nur gehört. aber an jeder geschichte ist ja immer ein bisschen wahres dran.

und ob die fragestellung hierher passt? ich denke nein.


----------



## mcnesium83 (14. Juli 2010)

@bergschreck:

Frage mich doch eher ob deine Antwort hierher passt?


----------



## Seidla (15. Juli 2010)

wowowow ma chillen hier jungs....
war ne frage da ich und paar kumpels mitgefahren sind und auch hingestellt haben...
ja gut is halt immer spektakulärer und bei so ner veranstaltung zieht das immer die leute an. war aber auch wenig was den leuten geboten war bis auf dirtkontest.
muss man zu geben is dder fränkische schweizmarathon wesentlich besser! würde mich nur mal interresieren ob die marathon gewinner ihre preise bekommen haben oder nicht da die dirtfahrer also die gewinner Peter henke 2. marc sonntag 3. robin specht keine preise zugeschickt bekommen haben, was ich gegebener weise eine frechheit finde.
veranstalter wollte ja dirtshow hat sie bekommen sogar mit zwei ausnahmefahrern. keiner denkt er wäre was besseres oder cooleres sind alles jungs die gern biken und ihren spaß haben. finde es schade dass es so rüber kommt für euch ehrlich sind alles pfundskerle wo man seinen spaß haben kann. sagen wir so viele haben tricksgeballert damit die zuschauer was zu sehen haben, da die veranstaltung schon sehr fad war und auch von der orga seis stände und ansagen sehr sehr mau ausgefallen ist. hoffe die jungs bekommen ihre preise is ja schon ein jahr her ............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RotwildALU (17. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute!

Mein R2 HT hat gott sei Dank die 50 km überlebt. Ich hätte beinah allerdings auch einen üblen Abgang an der besagten Senke hingelgt.
Habs aber gerade noch geschafft indem ich ein bischen quer zum Hang gefahren bin.
Ich glaube den Kollegen mit dem Platten habe ich auch gesehen. Beileid! Bei mir hat sich durch die Scheiss Grass Wege der Sattel losgedreht und ich habe die Schraube verloren. Das hat mich ca. 10 min für Suchen und festschrauben gekostet. Naja, demnächst versuch ich es mit Schraubensicherung. Es hat so immerhin noch zu Platz 14 gereicht, wobei ohne den Sattel sicherlich ein Platz in den Top 10 machbar gewesen wäre.
Ich fand allerdings auch die Strecke sehr bescheiden und ohne jeglichen Flow. Orga war OK, lediglich die Senke nicht zu markieren fahrlässig!

Schöne Grüsse
Andreas


----------

